# Sirius Satellite Radio Question?



## my1stbmw (Oct 10, 2003)

Can you still have Sirius Satellite Radio installed in the new 5 if you didn't order the prep kit for $75?

this would be 545i, with nav, comfort seats, sports pkg and premium sound.

thanks


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

Why do you need a radio? Just open the window and listen to that big V8 and the squeal of the tires!
JB


----------



## nealh (Oct 4, 2003)

DSPTurtle said:


> Why do you need a radio? Just open the window and listen to that big V8 and the squeal of the tires!
> JB


I hate to say it but check with the dealer..he maybe a simple wiring option or may be a huge nightmare wiring issue


----------



## ger3sf (Feb 3, 2004)

*Sat Prep Pkg*

What does the satellite prep package get you? What's it for??


----------



## CapeBimmer (Mar 16, 2002)

I just ordered a 545 for ED and was told by my dealer to order the "prep" package. He said if Sirius takes off and becomes popular it is needed to add Sirius. I personally do not plan on using Sirius but was told no prep kit may make it hard to sell the car. 

Probably $70 well spent.


----------



## my1stbmw (Oct 10, 2003)

i just check out the bmwusa.com site and when you build your car there is no option for sirius satellite radio prep to select... if i remember correctly when i selected my options it wasn't there either. does the bmw installs the sirius prep for all e60's now?

my 545 was built on 1/28/2004 and i am picking it up on 3/18/2004


----------



## CapeBimmer (Mar 16, 2002)

Yes it is an option - Code # 693 Sat. Radio Prep, list $75, inv. $70

See http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=25537


----------



## my1stbmw (Oct 10, 2003)

CapeBimmer said:


> Yes it is an option - Code # 693 Sat. Radio Prep, list $75, inv. $70
> 
> See http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=25537


so, does this mean i am screwed now?


----------



## CapeBimmer (Mar 16, 2002)

my1stbmw said:


> so, does this mean i am screwed now?


I'm sure, if Sirius does become a "must have" that someone will figure out how to install it without needing a "prep" package. Remember most cars do not have it nor a prep package. Big market out there - there will be a way, I'm sure.

Relax and get ready to enjoy your new car


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

You are deeply and abidingly screwed, blued, and tatooed. Do not accept your car under any circumstances!!! 

Owing to the fact that the wiring harness (I assume that is what the "package" is) is fairly cheap, I bet installing it after the fact won't be all that difficult. My guess is that it will go in a similar area as most wiring for the E39: the driver's side of the trunk.

But, who knows, it could be a real PITA!


----------



## nealh (Oct 4, 2003)

Ågent99 said:


> You are deeply and abidingly screwed, blued, and tatooed. Do not accept your car under any circumstances!!!
> 
> Owing to the fact that the wiring harness (I assume that is what the "package" is) is fairly cheap, I bet installing it after the fact won't be all that difficult. My guess is that it will go in a similar area as most wiring for the E39: the driver's side of the trunk.
> 
> But, who knows, it could be a real PITA!


You might still be able to add thissince you just ordered the car ...call the dealer!


----------



## my1stbmw (Oct 10, 2003)

nealh said:


> You might still be able to add thissince you just ordered the car ...call the dealer!


the car has been built already. i am picking it up in Munich on the 3/17.

i guess you guys are right. most likely it is just a harness anyways and it should be pretty easy to add later on.


----------



## mototodo (Oct 3, 2003)

It may be easier to add later, but you can bet it will cost more than $70. The Blitzsafe/Soundgate solutions for adding satellite radio or auxilliary inputs for pre e60 cars start at $100 and run over $200 for data translators.


----------



## CapeBimmer (Mar 16, 2002)

I assume the wiring harness used for prepped cars and non prepped cars is the same. I.E. the wiring is probably in your car. There is probably something else that is installed to make your sound system "prepped" some kind of interface or little black box.

Again, enjoy your new car


----------



## MojoJojo (Oct 10, 2003)

CapeBimmer said:


> I assume the wiring harness used for prepped cars and non prepped cars is the same. I.E. the wiring is probably in your car. There is probably something else that is installed to make your sound system "prepped" some kind of interface or little black box.


Sorry, but you guys are wrong. The E60 CANNOT be easily ingrated with Sirius radio without the Sat Prep option. Yes, you can install a sat radio, BUT it will NOT be interfaced with iDrive and that will $UCK. Dont believe me ? Ask the dealers here.

Enjoy the car, yes. But you wont be listening to digital radio. Buy some CD's and prepare yourself for other, as yet undiscovered, deficiencies of this vehicle as they come to light.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Perhaps you are right but if your info is from the dealers, take it with a grain of salt. Recall that for a while, TV on E39s was difficult. Once that was solved, then it was TV in motion that was difficult...then that was solved. I'm sure the dealers said similar things back then. I have no doubts that it can be installed...yeah, it may take some genius hack who will sell for $799 but it will be done...probably! 

Chris


----------



## my1stbmw (Oct 10, 2003)

Ågent99 said:


> Perhaps you are right but if your info is from the dealers, take it with a grain of salt. Recall that for a while, TV on E39s was difficult. Once that was solved, then it was TV in motion that was difficult...then that was solved. I'm sure the dealers said similar things back then. I have no doubts that it can be installed...yeah, it may take some genius hack who will sell for $799 but it will be done...probably!
> 
> Chris


i agree


----------

